# Source der Java API?



## musiKk (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht kam die Frage schon oft und vielleicht kann mans auch finden, aber ihr koennt euch denken, dass man mit den Suchbegriffen Java und Source alles moegliche findet...

Im Prinzip suche ich die Sourcen der Java API, dass ich mir die z. B. in Eclipse einbinden kann. So hin und wieder wuerden mich die Implementationsdetails gewisser Klassen und Methoden schon interessieren. Unter Debian gibts auch ein Paket, das entsprechend heisst (sun-java5-source), aber fuer Windows?
Wenn ich hier auf "Java SE 6 JDK Source Code" gehe, lande ich hier. Und da steht nichts von Sourcen. Das einzige, was man dazu findet, ist ganz unten der Hinweis, dass man die Sourcen in einigen Laendern nicht herunterladen kann. Gehoert Deutschland denn dazu? Oder suche ich gaenzlich an der falschen Stelle?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Nov 2007)

Richtig, für Debian Systeme gibt es ein Paket. Bei Windows Systemen wird der Source im JDK ausgeliefert.
Von beidem unberührt ist es möglich den Quellcode separat bei Sun herunterzuladen.


----------



## musiKk (7. Nov 2007)

Wo man die Sourcen seperat findet, habe ich ja gerade nicht gefunden. Aber ich wusste andererseits auch nicht, dass die Sourcen im JDK sind... wird irgendwie nirgends ein Wort drueber verloren. Hab die alten JDK/JRE jetzt deinstalliert und nochmal manuell neu... alles funktioniert. Danke.


----------

